# TaxFreeway print problems!



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Okay yes, I'm still doing my taxes.

I'm trying TaxFreeway for Mac for the first time. Not bad, not great.
But when I'm trying to print out my return (product key entered), it seems to print only a portion of my return even though I specified 'Print all'

Even in the preview print window, I can see blank pages where they should be filled out forms. I'm hesitant to make a netfile if this 'printout' is what is going to be sent.

Any suggestions or similar experiences? I've contacted TaxFreeway but have yet to hear back from them.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Are you sure that there is actual data on the pages that aren't printing.

Generally TF for Mac won't print empty pages unless to select that form/page and choose to print it.

Open the T4, T3, T5, Medical etc. forms you chose to add and check they have data entered.
It's easy to miss and end up with empty forms if one just clicks on the Green arrow to continue and then you can actually end up with "ready to file" page, yet there's no appropriate data entered on the chosen forms.

And those "pages" are not sent with any netfile, the file that is sent ie: taxpayername.TAX is just a small text type file that contains all your entered data.

I hope this make sense, and it's got me several times until I finally figured out the proper method to use.

When following the green continue arrow, when you get to the select form, ie T4 etc. and it makes the blue icon for that form, you need to click the blue form icon to actually open that form and fill it out, and do the same on the next form you selected to use or need, and continue that until finished.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, for your reply. But the forms indeed have data on them. I've followed the green arrow, added forms and then input numbers on those forms.

The only way these forms are printing is if I select each one individually and select 'Print'.
This is baffling and rather frustrating. One would think 'Print all' would print every form associated with your return. 

Hopefully I'll hear back from their customer support line. 

Pisses me off since the freebie tax software package I've been using in the past (StudioTax) never gave me these problems. Unfortunately it's only available for PC, and I hate firing up that old Dell tower.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Print All _should_ work or try using its print icon at the top left.

If it's not printing as expected, duh pm-r, quit the app and open the saved taxpayername.X11 file and try printing again.

Maybe try a restart on your Mac in case it's run out of memory or something. A restart often fixes many goofy things.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

That seems so bizarre and whatever the "Safari print feature" is??? Maybe they mean it's using some part of the WebKit rendering engine??

I had no problems with the Print All with four printouts, 1 for 2 single users and 2 for a joint spouse users using Mac OS 10.6.8.

I guess saving as pdf or print from Preview won't help if the blank pages are showing, and no sign of any solution from the OP.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

If you haven't finished your Taxfreeway taxes, or want to view them later, for Gods sake don't install the latest Safari 5.1.7, it virtually kills using it.

See my recent post at http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/100406-taxfreeway-form-entry-probelms.html?highlight=Taxfreeway


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Here's a reply I just received in case it might help:

"Hi Patrick,

Thanks for the inquiry.

The latest Mac OS 10.7.4 and/or Safari 5.1.7 updates has caused the issue.

We have posted a new release for Mac OS 10.7 and 10.6 at our website below.

Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac

First move old software to Trash before download/install the new release.

FYI, (if applicable,) you can also download new software releases for
previous years from your user account. Click button My Account at our
website to sign in your user account. Inside your user account, click button
Product Key to show download links for previous years' software releases.

Please don't hesitate to contact us should you have any further questions.

Best regards,
Support team "


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks pm-r for the heads up. However, I have already sent my tax return in with the condensed version. This was the message I received from Tax Freeway.

_
> Thanks for the inquiry.
>
> The print out on Mac actually includes two unrelated issues.
>
> 1. Printing extra blank pages at end of each print is an issue of Safari.
> The software uses Safari print feature to print tax return.
>
> Based on our research, printing the extra blank pages could be a bug in
> Safari starting from version 5. We have not find workaround so far. We
will
> keep on trying to find a solution.
>
> So please ignore those blank pages at each print.
>
> 2. This year CRA starts a new print format called Condensed format. Much
> less pages are printed (when using menu File->Print All). TaxFreeway is
> certified for the Condensed format. Starting from next year, every
software
> product is required to used the Condensed format. You can find out that on
> page 3 (called T1-KFS), there is enough info for your tax return without
the
> extra forms.
>
> If you prefer to print other forms, you can use menu File->Print instead
of
> File->Print All. First go to the form so that it shows in the software.
Use
> menu File-Print to print current form.
>
> You can find out more info regarding Condensed return at CRA link below.
>
> EFILE -- Bulletin Board
>
> FYI, we are considering to adding back the original Print All feature in
> next year software release.
>
> Please don't hesitate to contact us should you have any further questions.
>
> Best regards,
>
> Support team_

FWIW, I just downloaded the newer version and tried to "Print All" again. This time, it rendered out 12 of the 22 pages. The remaining 10 were still blank. Oh well. 

At this point, I'm not likely to go back to using these guys again next year. 
That's too bad as I'd like to support small businesses that provide Mac-based solutions.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

There's a good chance that they'll find a fix and provide a solution.

BTW: were you using Lion 10.7.x or SL 10.6.x??

I was using SL 10.6.8 and had no problem printing out four separate taxpayer forms, and no blank pages.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Sl10.6.8


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I also used Mac OS 10.6.8 to complete and print all the various TaxFreeway for Mac taxpayers and it all worked fine - before the Safari/webkit 5.1.7 update screwup.

But using their latest update version with all the Safari/webkit 5.1.7 stuff installed, everything now displays properly and the print all preview also displays as expected, and no blank pages showing with any of my taxpayer files. but I didn't actually try another full "print all" to test, but the print preview sure looks OK and no blank pages showing.


----------

